

Wi-Fi Alliance Announces Wi-Fi Direct Spec - kgermino
http://www.pcworld.com/article/173695/wifi_alliance_announces_wifi_direct_spec.html?tk=nl_dnx_h_crawl

======
JCThoughtscream
Another day, another step closer to ubiquitous computing. At least, I'd like
to think so.

